# Joel Silverman, selected "2008 Dog Trainer of the Year"



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought some of you might be interested...this came from my agent:

Congratulations on being selected the 2008 Our Hero Dog Water Trainer of the Year award at the Purina Pro Plan 54th_* Annual Show Dogs of the Year Dinner*_! This is the weekend of the Westminster Dog Show. (Try saying that three times fast!) As per our conversation, you will be flown to New York on Friday, February 6th and return to Orange County on Sunday February 8th. While in New York, you will be staying at the Grand Hyatt New York, which is the event locale as well. You award will be presented during the event which is on Saturday, February February 7 from 6:30pm - 10:00pm.

Who votes for this? Top dog magazines such as Dog Fancy among many others.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's fantastic, Joel! I know you've worked hard for this!

:appl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Joel. It's lovely to be honored for your work!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That's wonderful! Congratulations


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Joel, that is wonderful!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Joel, 
I am sure you are very proud. Congratulations on this prestigious award. It is well deserved!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! That's quite an honor!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats to you Joel! What an honor that is!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations! I know it's much deserved. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!! That is wonderful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Joel. Great job and keep up the good work. You have every reason to toot your horn very loud. Will we see you on tv during the Westminster dog show?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I thin dis makes choo the alpha dog in the pack of dog trainers.

Choo done good, my frien.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your award.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations on this much deserved award! You're doing a great job, I can hardly wait to read your posts here


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

Thank you all.... I hope you understand that the reason I posted this was to keep you informed of what was going on, and not necessarily to beat my chest. Anyone who knows me knows that is not my style. I just know that there will be media there, but I thought that since I have chosen a few forums to get involved with helping dog training issues, I wanted to give you the info before the media. 

As things happen this year, I will keep all of you informed. We have a lot going on the next few years.... I have 9 books already written that are coming out, so things are going to get busy. This first book "What Color is Your Dog?" will be in Barnes and Noble and Petsmart.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

JoelSilverman said:


> I have 9 books already written that are coming out, so things are going to get busy. This first book "What Color is Your Dog?" will be in Barnes and Noble and Petsmart.


This is the book I want to read. When will it be available?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats,on a great achievement!.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations to you Joel. I hope they televise it during Westminster.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats you must be feeling great right now


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations Tarzan! j/k! That's a great accomplishment, you should be proud


----------

